# Anyone have a MAB Paint Color Fan/Book ?



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

SW owns them now but the named color with SW is not the color I'm looking for. Have nothing loose to shoot the color.

Need the MAB Paint Number for Herbal Wash --- its a midnight green color

Trying to get a room done for a closing tomorrow.


----------



## carzie (May 21, 2013)

Ok I'll bite...what is MAB?


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

It's a paint mfg. SW bought them up a few years ago.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

We Fix Houses said:


> SW owns them now but the named color with SW is not the color I'm looking for. Have nothing loose to shoot the color.
> 
> Need the MAB Paint Number for Herbal Wash --- its a midnight green color
> 
> Trying to get a room done for a closing tomorrow.


Not the answer you're looking for, but I'd get BM to custom match whatever you have. Do you have a piece from, perhaps, behind a wall plate or something? 

Anyway, good luck.


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

I wish I did. I might have to cut out a piece of the dw paper face to do it. Skim it and go get some paint.

Its one room I now have white spots. Cust said they had the paint. Supposed to close tomorrow.

I committed to do the right thing. Agents meet over there early am. We'll see.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

We Fix Houses said:


> I wish I did. I might have to cut out a piece of the dw paper face to do it. Skim it and go get some paint.
> 
> Its one room I now have white spots. Cust said they had the paint. Supposed to close tomorrow.
> 
> I committed to do the right thing. Agents meet over there early am. We'll see.


That's what I do. Cut a 1" square from somewhere low on the wall. But it's even better to find a piece behind a switch plate. 

Iv'e been meaning to buy that sherwin's color-matching gizmo, but they're always out of them when I want it. Point and shoot easy, supposedly.


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

The SW color gizmo thing is ok. It gives you the three Sherwin Williams colors that come closest to the sample. It does not match to the sample color. It's really nothing more than an electric fan deck. I wasn't impressed. 
To the OP, I too am unfamiliar with MAB paints.


----------



## carzie (May 21, 2013)

Ohio painter said:


> The SW color gizmo thing is ok. It gives you the three Sherwin Williams colors that come closest to the sample. It does not match to the sample color. It's really nothing more than an electric fan deck. I wasn't impressed.
> To the OP, I too am unfamiliar with MAB paints.


 Yep I have one to, sometimes it's not even close. I lot of times it provides a code for a color not even in my deck, a pita when you can't actually see the color to see if it's close.

It would be nice also if they made them so you can update them via a usb port or similar. We all know how these companies love to come out with new colors.


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

I borrowed one from my local store and said if I liked it I would buy it, wasn't imressed and said no thanks.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I thought I might have it...MAB was my old love.

Checked a couple fan decks...your color is not listed.


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

I appreciate you guys checking. I could not find it online any where. Thanks Super. I saw MAB was a long time family run mfg in PA. Like Duron in the DC area where I'm from. Now both SW.

I thought the color might not exist.

Seller - my customer made an allowance and house was sold yesterday.

Are they still operating MAB there ? Had 3 or 4 here - closed a couple of years ago.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

We Fix Houses said:


> I appreciate you guys checking. I could not find it online any where. Thanks Super. I saw MAB was a long time family run mfg in PA. Like Duron in the DC area where I'm from. Now both SW.
> 
> I thought the color might not exist.
> 
> ...


MAB is long gone.

I'm curious how you got stuck trying to find that specific color if it was a home sale. You couldn't just pick something close from your fans?


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Na, MAB is gone...Sherwin everywhere now

RIP to such a great paint line...


----------

